# I will find No Greater Joy than writing the Pearl's a letter...



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

I _had_ a "friend" who put me on the mailing list for the No Greater Joy ministries newsletter. I want to write a letter telling them to remove my name and just where they can store my copy.







What should I say???


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

"I shudder to think that you believe me to be a supporter..."
"I find your advice vomit-worthy?"
"Sounds like someone needs to go read a bible?"


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

If it will make you feel better to write go ahead but don't let the whole "I am on your list. take me off" get lost. I can imagine they don't read all the hate mail they get. they just laugh it off and move on. its not like they haven't heard it all. So just be sure that your request to be removed is the first thing they see so that it gets through that you are on thier list and not just writing to tell them what you think of them. does that make sense? if they first thing they see is more of the same old ranting they may delete your letter before they get to the main point which is "I am on your list and would like to stop recieving stuff"


----------



## MelanieMC (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck! Somehow I got put on this list (I have NO idea how!) and I had to contact them for almost a year before it stopped! I requested to be removed several times. They just stopped about two months ago. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

I was definitely thinking of keeping it short and sweet.


----------

